# Taxidermist



## Fowl (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking for someone to mount a rehead for me. Would be curious to know who you all use and what they charge.Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2011)

Steve Bradley in Newnan.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dana S Stanford in Roswell. All he does is birds and he has done some work for the museums and still does to this day. He is amazing! Il post a pic of some of his artwork


----------



## Kenegos (Dec 27, 2011)

2x what Hunter said!  He's done some ducks for me as well and he does great work.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenegos said:


> 2x what Hunter said!  He's done some ducks for me as well and he does great work.



I have 5 ducks with him right now. Hes not cheap but you get what you pay for! I have my first shoveler, drake and hen woody, hoody, and gwt (all drakes except the woody hen) bein mounted as we speak. I cant wait to get them back!


----------



## deerslayer11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Brett Miller, beaks and bands in stockbridge


----------



## CLDUCKS (Dec 28, 2011)

X2 beaks and bands 678-787-1964


----------



## yarddog21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rodney Casteel hands down. Endorsed by  NWTF.He owns Casteel's Taxidermy in Bolingbrook Ga.478-994-0955


----------



## mcarge (Dec 28, 2011)

Stevie Young, Artistic Waterfowl, Valdosta


----------



## builditbreakit (Dec 29, 2011)

yarddog21 said:


> Rodney Casteel hands down. Endorsed by  NWTF.He owns Casteel's Taxidermy in Bolingbrook Ga.478-994-0955



x2 does all mine and allways will


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Stevie Young*

None no better than Stevie in Valdosta.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 29, 2011)

Ronnie Haskins- Outdoor Dreams Taxidermy- Hazlehurst Ga. Done some waterfowl for my son- great work!


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 31, 2011)

birdman studios in trinidad colorado does mine. the best there is


----------



## BigCountry19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Uniques Taxidermy in Fairburn, Ga.  Lee Johnson


----------



## killerv (Jan 17, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> birdman studios in trinidad colorado does mine. the best there is



He's a dang good one, but there are a select few in georgia that can hang with him.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been happy with Southern Reflections in Byron.  Scott Hodges 478-956-5537.


----------



## castaway (Jan 17, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> birdman studios in trinidad colorado does mine. the best there is



I have been thinking about giving him a shot. He does top notch work.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alex Brag Deer Creek Taxidermy millen ga
478-982-1824 any duck any way $165


----------



## cjc (Jan 18, 2012)

"Batson's Taxidermy"  near Athens. $250 a duck any pose. 706 310-9353


----------

